# Como puedo conectar parlantes de auto a una PC?



## RoDRiSH (Abr 20, 2010)

Estimados amigos:

No sé si es el lugar correcto donde creo este tema, pero requiero de su ayuda y experiencia para lo siguiente:

Tengo dos parlantes de auto, los cuales no utilizo y los tengo guardados hace más de un año y medio, quisiera utilizarlos para armar un sistema de sonido 2.1 y poder conectarlos a la PC de mi casa.
Concretamente tengo
- dos parlantes de 460w max y 80w nominal 4 ohms
- un bajo de 800w, 4ohms
- un amplificador pequeño de 222w
Quisiera saber si pueden darme una mano, que hacer o por donde comenzar.
Agradezco de antemano su ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 20, 2010)

De cuántos canales es el amplificador?
222W me parece un número bastante extraño.. Pero si vos lo decís..

Necesitás alimentar el amplificador con 12v. Así que podés pensar en una fuente de PC, o un transformador de unos cuántos amperes (depende de la potencia que tenés).
Una vez alimentada, es cuestión de conectar los parlantes, y conectar la pc..


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 20, 2010)

Estimado Nimer:
Gracias por tu pronta respuesta. Sobre el amplificador, a mi t*AM*b*IÉN* me parece raro pero... mmm, es un sony modelo MX-222, algo antiguo, es de dos canales pero pienso conectarlo en puente para que solo amplifique el bajo, no se que recomiendas.
Ademas de lo que me indicas no es necesario algun circuito adicional? concecto directamente los parlantes a la PC?
Puedo enviarte algunas fotos del amplificador mañana.
Gracias por tu ayuda de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2010)

Primero tienes que conseguir algo para poder encender el amplificador. Quizás, solo quizás una buena fuente de PC sirva, solo que necesitamos ver las caracteristicas del amplificador. 
Una vez que logres encender el amplificador, va a tocar conectar las bocinas, hacer ajustes de los cortes de frecuencia (Mencionas que quieres solo bajos) Conseguir el cable adecuado para pasar el audio de la PC al amplificador y ajustar ganancias...

Con más datos podremos ayudarte mejor.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nimer (Abr 20, 2010)

Supongo que hablamos de este:



> Amplificador Sony Xplod XM-222, estereo de 2 canales.
> 
> -Filtro de paso de graves (80Hz), Capacidad de modo dual, 2/1 canales seleccionables.
> 
> ...





> -Potencia true RMS: 35W por canal en 4 ohms.
> 40W por canal en 2 ohms.
> 80W mono puenteda en 4 ohms.
> -Filtro pasa bajo (crossover): corte a 80Hz. -12dB/octava.











80W para los bajos trabajando en puente.
Si tomás una alimentación de 12v, ya tenés 6,6A en audio. Así que con unos 12A debería funcionar bien.
Una fuente de PC que entregue 12A por la línea de 12v se puede conseguir.
No tenés que hacer ningún circuito extra. Es sólo alimentar la potencia, conectar los parlantes, y quizás tener que adaptar la impedancia de entrada de la potencia a la salida de la pc. Con eso sería suficiente.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2010)

RoDRiSH dijo:


> Ademas de lo que me indicas no es necesario algun circuito adicional? *concecto directamente los parlantes a la PC?*



Directamente donde?

Vas a necesitar un amplificador estéreo para excitar los parlantes satélites por ejemplo el SONY que tenés) y te hace falta otro ampli para manejar el subwoofer. O si usás el SONY para el sub, te hará falta otro ampli estéreo para los satélites.

Un sistema 2.1 *NECESITA 3 AMPLIFICADORES*, y hasta el momento solo has mostrado dos (el SONY, que es estéreo o mono en puente) así que con lo que tenés...no alcanza para un 2.1...


----------



## Nimer (Abr 21, 2010)

Dije una burrada.



			
				Nimer dijo:
			
		

> 80W para los bajos trabajando en puente.
> Si tomás una alimentación de 12v, ya tenés 6,6A en audio.


La tensión en la salida del parlante no puede alcanzar la tensión de alimentación.. Así que al ser menos tensión, será un poco más de corriente. De nuevo, con números chanchos, pensá en que la fuente entregue 15A para poder alimentar la potencia.

Y leé lo que dijo EZavalla, que yo no lo aclaré. La potencia SONY te sirve para el subwoofer, o para los dos parlantes. Pero no para las 3 cosas.


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 24, 2010)

Estimados amigos, exactamente ese es el amplificador que tengo y gracias a sus sugerencias ya tengo mucho más clara la idea.
Ahora, no se que es más facil, si diseñar un amplificador para el bajo o diseñar uno para los satelites?
No tengo mucha experiencia en el tema, si pueden orientarme un poco les agradeceria.
Segun yo, creo que seria mejor conectar el amplificador que tengo a los satelites y deseñar uno para el bajo, no se que opinan?
Gracias de nuevo y espero sus comentarios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2010)

Si vas a diseñar uno nuevo, no lo hagas para el bajo, sino para los satélites. Por estos parlantes es por donde sale la gama de sonidos donde el oído tiene mas sensiblidad. Por un precio muy módico puedes armar un par de amplificadores con C.I. de alta calidad, tipo TDA2040/50 o LM1875 que son super adecuados para los satélites y no tienes que lidiar con el manejo de grandes cantidades de potencia y disipación de calor.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

En esto de los altavoces para home cinema, mas o menos ¿Que potencia debe de tener cada canal individual?

Es decir,  el canal satélite debe tener x waats de más que los surround traseros, pero menos que los frontales...

O simplemente es al voleo...


----------

